# First Canadian female "killed in action" since WWII.



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/05/17/afghanistan-cda.html

Just out of curiosity, what are your impressions of female soldiers? I'm not talking about special operatives and the like, but just regular rank and file soldiers. A good idea or a bad one? Females in combat are nothing new. As long as they pull their own weight and perform when required (I mean soldierly stuff, you perverts.  ), I see nothing wrong with them myself.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

Not being in the military myself, I know my comments can't be based on experience. But I personally believe they shouldn't be on the frontline. Naturally they're more emotional than men, which could cause some hesitation in combat and they are naturally weaker than men. And I know there's some massive women that would crush a lot of men, but it's easier for a man to be bigger than a woman - they have larger frames. They also have a much higher risk factor if caught by the enemy, I'm talking about rape here. And on the subject of sex, they can cause sexual distraction to the men in the unit. Then we got the subject of "that time of the month" - although that can be solved by "the" pill. 

For all second-line duties, and some front-line duties like MT drivers and such then yes, I'm all for women in the military. Men have carried the burden of combat for centuries , but I don't think men and women should serve side by side. Just like you wouldn't have women and men on the same rugby, or ice hockey team ... you shouldn't have men and women in the same battalion, in the same trenches.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2006)

I agree with you NS - I had a few working with me as maintainers, most of them did just as good or better than most of the guys...


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

I'm all for women working as maintainers and such. I'm just talking about the frontline troops, like the RAF Regiment, or Parachute Battalions.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

I actually used to be dead set against going to sea with women at first. I was left with a bad taste after having sailed on a few skimmers with them, where some (though not all by any means) would routinely pull the harassment card. Relationships did occasionally develop between crew members as well. But having been to sea on submarines with a couple of them, that opinion began to change. As unbelievable as it may seem, they actually integrated quite nicely to the mostly male crew. In the extremely close quarters of a sub no less, for extended periods of time. I was impressed. What's even more unbelievable is that there hasn't been any sexual tension.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

Are those women fugly though ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

Since when has that ever mattered to a submariner? 

Honestly, some are. Not every one of them though.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

More to the point, when has that ever mattered to a Canadian ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

Oh yeah right! This coming from an Englishman!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, you got me. Well at least ours don't have ... no, you got me.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 18, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Oh yeah, you got me. Well at least ours don't have ... no, you got me.



lol


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 18, 2006)

Hey some hot woman have come out of England, Keira Knightley, that chick from Titanic and ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................................


----------



## Haztoys (May 18, 2006)

I maybe wrong ...

But I think the Russians used "Ladies" in aircraft ... Anyone Know how they fared in battle...Good or bad 

I think the Russians "may" have had lot of ladies used in combat ...

Could Be wrong ..


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 19, 2006)

No you are not wrong. 

Because many russian pilots were being killed off by the german aces, women were called into the Air Force to supply the depleted ranks.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2006)

The women in the Red Army were used in women only units, which is alright. But can you imagine what happened when a women only unit met a men only unit after several years of war ?! 

Keira Knightly and Kelly Brooke are both hot.


----------

